# microwaving bacon



## Mark Evans (4 Nov 2008)

i remember marco piere white saying he microwaves bacon! i just tried it and its amazing. 60 seconds, done! beautiful


----------



## Joecoral (4 Nov 2008)

my girlfriend does it too. never even heard of it being done that way till i met her
I still prefer to grill it, personally


----------



## JamesM (4 Nov 2008)

Raw is where its at


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Nov 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Raw is where its at



 MANIMAL


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Nov 2008)

Used to do this to make a quick breakfast in the mornings.  Not as good as grilled, but adequate to get you going


----------



## Behold (4 Nov 2008)

Is this for human or fish eating? if for fish I take it pure non smoked......


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Nov 2008)

Behold said:
			
		

> Is this for human or fish eating? if for fish I take it pure non smoked......



human,

 if its good enough for the best chef in the world, then its good enough for moi


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Nov 2008)

cool, does it taste ok?


----------



## Joecoral (5 Nov 2008)

tastes exactly the same, just not quite as crispy as grilling/frying


----------



## a1Matt (5 Nov 2008)

Mircowave bacon is not too my liking, but each to their own.

Crispy bacon done in the oven and you put the bacon in a cold tray with a cold oven, then turn the heat on but not too high.
The fat releases slower, and is 'cooked off', so the bacon doesn't sit in it, then it crisps up nicely.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tasty and delicious.

I can't be ass*d with the waiting time usually though, so grill is still my fave method.

I do love my bacon. and sausages. fresh from the butchers only though (and I get it free most weeks in return for fixing his PC   )

Sometimes at work I drive everyone mad by talking about food all day long


----------



## PM (5 Nov 2008)

well I have a George Foreman Lean Mean Fat Reducing Grilling Machine!


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2008)

My brother has one of those, he leaves the fat to cool then uses it as butter, is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Nov 2008)

^ Yuckkkk

I didn't know you could microwave Bacon...have to try it! A minute yeah? That's my breakfast sorted!


----------



## Joecoral (6 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> My brother has one of those, he leaves the fat to cool then uses it as butter, is a beautiful thing.



kind of defeats the point lol!


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2008)

That's what's so magic about it. He's a mechanic... You get the idea.


----------



## YzemaN (14 Nov 2008)

Thanks everyone. Now I'm REALLY hungry...


----------

